# Umupo ka vs Maupo ka



## tagadoug

Hi,

My understanding is that both "umupo ka" and "maupo ka" mean "you sit"

However, I've been told that "maupo ka" is more polite than "umupo ka" - it sounds less like a command (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Is there any explanation for why one is more polite than the other, and does this apply in general to "ma" verbs vs "um" verbs?

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

You are touching on a very nuanced aspect of speech, so I am afraid the answer to your question will be unsatisfactory if you are just beginning to learn Tagalog and want clear cut answers.

Yes, _umupo ka_ and _maupo ka_ both mean that the speaker is asking somebody to have a seat. Yes, maupo ka may sound more polite than umupo ka, at least in written form. However just as you may inflect your tone while saying _Sit ---_ one tone of voice sounding like a command, the other tone of voice sounding like an invitation ---- you could say maupo ka in a forceful way and umupo ka in a gentle way.

When you parse the components then the situation is a little clearer, at least in written form. *Ma-* is typically used as an adjectival affix, that is, used* to describe* the state or quality of something (maganda, matalino, matangkad, etc.). It is perhaps the most common adjectival affix you will encounter. In similar manner, when you say _maupo ka_, it is *as if you are describing* somebody as being in a state of sitting down. The *um-* affix, on the other hand, expresses *action* (umupo, kumanta, kumuha, umalis, etc.). In similar manner, when you say _umupo ka_, it is *as if you are telling a person to do the action* of sitting down as opposed to merely _describing the person as being in a state_ of sitting down.

As I mentioned, this is very nuanced and in actual speech either text is acceptable depending on your intention (command or invitation), with the corresponding tone of voice.


----------



## tagadoug

Thanks for the explanation DotterKat. So are you saying that in "maupo ka" maupo is an adjective rather than a verb?

Is that also true for all words that are formed by putting "ma" in front of a verb root? That is, are they all adjectives rather than verbs?

My understanding was that for actor focus verbs there are 3 main kinds of verbs: "um" verbs, "mag" verbs and "ma" verbs. Does what you are saying mean that the "ma" verbs aren't actually verbs? - or am I mistaken in thinking of maupo as a "m


----------



## DotterKat

No, absolutely not. Maupo is _not_ an adjective, it is indeed a  verb. That is why in my explanation above, I made sure to emphasize in  bold and italicized letters ---"...* as if you are describing .... *---- when stating what _maupo ka sounds like_ as opposed to the more straightforward imperative _umupo ka_. Both maupo and umupo are verbs in the imperative mood, but _maupo ka_ does sound more polite, more of an invitation or suggestion for somebody to have a seat --- in a sense, *as if you are describing *the person to go ahead and assume a sitting position. _Umupo ka_ is a more straightforward imperative mood, *as if you are commanding*  the person to assume the sitting position. I just drew a parallel to  the use of ma- as an adjectival affix in my comparison. Again, both  maupo and umupo are verbs.

Yes, ma- is also used as a verbal affix (maupo ka  / maligo ka / matulog ka / mahiga ka, etc.)  in the formation of the imperative mood, which is a separate case and  what I was concentrating on in my initial response. I was careful not to  bring in the discussion of aspect (focus) because in the imperative  mood --- which is what your specific text was (maupo/umupo ka) ---  the  addressee of the verb is made quite obvious and explicit (maupo _ka _/ umupo _ka)_.  So, yes, the actor focus can be formulated by using the ma- affix for  the verb. In your specific sample text, you formed the imperative mood.

Finally,  going back to your initial question, I say again that either form of  the imperative mood (maupo ka/ umupo ka) is acceptable when the  speaker's intent is made manifest by his way of speaking. On paper,_ maupo ka_ might seem polite but in reality it can be vocalized loudly and in such a tone as to make it sound like a harsh command and _umupo ka_ does seem like a command in written form, but can be said gently and in such a tone as to make it sound like a polite request.

It  might be good to review the formation of the Tagalog imperative mood.  You will realize that the discussion of actor aspect is not as important  as the addressee of the verb is always made quite obvious.


----------



## Perictione

"Umupo ka" translates as "Sit." "Maupo ka" translates "Have a seat." That is how I would personally translate it, Filipino being my native language. DotterKat explained it very well. I just explained it as a native speaker.


----------

